# Verde Canyon Railroad



## stlouielady (Jun 24, 2008)

I was in Prescott Arizona for the last two weeks on business, and had an opportunity on a day off to go to Clarkdale and ride the Verde Canyon Railroad. Nice, little, fairly short trip, just 40 miles round trip, but, it took 4 hours and was a pretty relaxing way to spend a lazy Saturday afternoon.

More details and a few pictures will be coming soon.


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 24, 2008)

stlouielady said:


> I was in Prescott Arizona for the last two weeks on business, and had an opportunity on a day off to go to Clarkdale and ride the Verde Canyon Railroad. Nice, little, fairly short trip, just 40 miles round trip, but, it took 4 hours and was a pretty relaxing way to spend a lazy Saturday afternoon.
> More details and a few pictures will be coming soon.


My wife and I rode it a few years ago. Did you get to see any eagles?


----------



## stlouielady (Jun 27, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> My wife and I rode it a few years ago. Did you get to see any eagles?


We saw one, in flight. But, of course, I was on the wrong side of the train and riding backwards at the time, and I don't think I was quick enough to get a picture (haven't had a chance to check yet). One of the people I was with was on the right side, but, pretty slow on the camera as well, so, who knows. I'll get a chance to download the pictures this weekend, I hope. I think it was a little too hot (just 102 or so) for the animals to be out and about......


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 27, 2008)

stlouielady said:


> I was in Prescott Arizona for the last two weeks on business, and had an opportunity on a day off to go to Clarkdale and ride the Verde Canyon Railroad. Nice, little, fairly short trip, just 40 miles round trip, but, it took 4 hours and was a pretty relaxing way to spend a lazy Saturday afternoon.
> More details and a few pictures will be coming soon.


Last September( no train involved ,,,,, oh, forgot where I was!!!)

I went to the Grand Canyon & went thru Clarkdale to Jerome!!!! I believe???


----------



## stlouielady (Jun 27, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> Last September( no train involved ,,,,, oh, forgot where I was!!!)I went to the Grand Canyon & went thru Clarkdale to Jerome!!!! I believe???


Could very well be. We went from Prescott to Clarkdale to board the train, through the town of Jerome. We actually got a little bit lost trying to get to Clarkdale; should have went straight instead of turning, but, oh well. The navigator (ME) got the driver all turned around. But, getting there was half the fun! A day off from work, and it was spent with a good friend; can't beat that!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 28, 2008)

stlouielady said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Last September( no train involved ,,,,, oh, forgot where I was!!!)I went to the Grand Canyon & went thru Clarkdale to Jerome!!!! I believe???
> ...


When we left Jerome, we headed to Prescott. Some pretty country!


----------



## stlouielady (Jun 30, 2008)

As promised (I hope), finally some photos. Not many, and not that great. Pretty country, but, like I mentioned earlier, a little too hot to see many animals out roaming. I hope I did this right. If the pictures don't come through right, I'll get them fixed; I'm still learning all about this photo sharing stuff.

Verde Canyon Railroad


----------



## dan72 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice Shots!

My wife and I took this trip two years ago and really enjoyed it. We are planning on heading out again next summer (I have an aunt an uncle that live in Payson) and I'm saving up to rent the caboose for the next trip.

Evidently, it is still a working freight railroad and they make their freight runs at night as the passenger train has priority during the day and evenings.

Dan


----------

